# Interessantes Problem mit Connection-Pool.



## Rumborak (14. Jul 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich quäle mich gerade damit herum, einen Connection-Pool mit Tomcat 5.5 einzurichten. Die Resource ist folgendermaßen definiert:
	
	
	
	





```
<Resource
  url="jdbc:jtds:sqlserver://db_server:1433;DatabaseName=db_name" 
  password="pass" 
  name="jdbc/MyDS" 
  driverClassName="net.sourceforge.jtds.jdbc.Driver" 
  type="javax.sql.DataSource" 
  auth="Container"
  username="user"
  maxActive="20" />
```

In der web.xml befindet sich die entsprechende Referenz:
	
	
	
	





```
<resource-ref>
  <description>MSSQL-DB Connection</description>
  <res-ref-name>jdbc/MyDS</res-ref-name>
  <res-type>javax.sql.DataSource</res-type>
  <res-auth>Container</res-auth>
</resource-ref>
```

Die Methode zum Herstellen der Verbindung sieht dann folgendermaßen aus:
	
	
	
	





```
protected boolean connectMSSQL()
{
  try
  {
    Context initCtx = new InitialContext();
    Context envCtx = (Context) initCtx.lookup ("java:comp/env");
    DataSource ds = (DataSource)envCtx.lookup("jdbc/MyDS");
  
    if( ds != null )
    {
      try
      {
        this.conn = ds.getConnection();
        return true;
      }
      catch( SQLException e )
      {
        e.printStackTrace();
      }
    }
    else
    {
      System.out.println("Could not get connections from MSSQL-DB.");
    }
  }
  catch( NamingException e )
  {
    e.printStackTrace();
  }

  return false;
}
```

...der DataSource hat den folgenden Inhalt: *org.apache.tomcat.dbcp.dbcp.BasicDataSource@1af1915* - trotzdem scheint es in der Anweisung *this.conn = ds.getConnection();* ein Problem zu geben. Die Verbindung kann nicht hergestellt werden.

Kann mir da bitte jemand auf die Sprünge helfen - ich steh´ voll auf dem Schlauch...


----------



## DP (15. Jul 2006)

welcher fehler kommt denn?! du musst die connection zurückgeben um diese nutzen zu können


----------



## Rumborak (17. Jul 2006)

Danke DP für die Antwort,

allerdings hatte ich wohl ein Problem mit der Datenbankverbindung (Passwort falsch  ) - kaum war das behoben, ging's auch schon...


----------

